# South Jersey Winemakers Wine Club



## Tom (May 17, 2010)

Well folks here is your chance to attend one of my wine club meetings. If you are in the S.Jersey / Philly area you are invited. PM me if you want to attend.
June 13th will be the day and it will be at MY home.
Topic will be fruit wines
There will also be a guest speaker. He is the rep for a new product "WINE ICE CREAM"
http://www.vinyardswine.com/
and
http://www.mercersdairy.com/


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2010)

Any takers?
June's meeting is at MY home.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2010)

OK just to let you know if in the area
Guest speaker this Sunday 13th. Introducing a new Wine related product to New Jersey.
If you live in the "Philly" South Jersey area you are invited. Just PM me
Meeting is @ my home Delanco, NJ


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 9, 2010)

when is the july meeting ??? its kinda sorta close to my house but my MIL is in town to pick up my daughter n take her home that weekend .....


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2010)

This months this Sunday
July is 2nd or 3rd Sunday in Vineland


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 9, 2010)

let me know when its closer and if im not driving to louisana to pick up my girl ill try to make it . hopefully DNW will be off work n can go with, i dont wanna go alone LOL!


----------



## Morris (Jan 7, 2016)

*still active?*

Is this group still active?


----------

